# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Dona  nga Elbasani

## Dona84

Heiii forumi si jeni djema si jeni?
 Une Jam Dona nga Elbasani. 
Jetoj ne Londer qe nga viti 1994. Jam 19 vjece. Studente dhe punoj.

Me kete rast dua te pelshendes alushin time Pyes_Lotin. I love u baby.

Ciao Ciao muahh!

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

pershendetje Dona
mire se erdhe dhe ja kalofsh bukur!

----------


## Dona84

Shume faleminderit Alesia

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Mire se erdhe nje pershendetje nga Londra!!!


_Shpirt Njeriu_

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

* Mir se erdhe Dona!!
Shpresoj qe t'ja kalofsh bukur ketu ne forum...
p.s nice pic by da way!!

ciao ciao*

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Ja mirse na erdhe ene befsh qejf la ne shoqerine e ketij Forumi ...

pershendetje


ps : Goxha mire ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AngelGirl

Mir se erdhe Elbasanllije  :shkelje syri: 
Shpresoj tja kalosh bukur cutie
Ciao

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------

E mirë qënke!   :shkelje syri: 

Po të pranojmë!  :buzeqeshje: 

------------------------------------------

----------


## Dona84

Shume faleminderit te gjithve djemave dhe gocave..
Jeni shume te mire me sa duket

Ciao Ciao

----------


## Dona84

Ja dhe nje tjeter...foto une para kompjuterit

----------


## Dona84

Muahhq!!!

----------


## ermal80

mire se erdhe dona ....ia kalofsh mire mes nesh 
qenke yll fare ........

----------


## dionea

Mire se erdhe Elbasanllie!
Ia kalofsh kendshem!
Nuk na the per cfare studioje?

----------


## Dona84

Pershendetje dionea! Flm per mikpritjen tende.
Une studjoj per Turizem
ju?




> _Postuar më parë nga dionea_ 
> *Mire se erdhe Elbasanllie!
> Ia kalofsh kendshem!
> Nuk na the per cfare studioje?*

----------


## BlondiE_18

mire se erdhe dona...

ps: i have a feeling that ur hair is fake....i dont know...i might be wrong...anywayz...

----------


## KaMi

Mire se erdhe Dona....Suksese !!!

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Mirëserdhe yllo!!!

pa pa pa 
do na marësh në qafe me ato fotografitë!!!

Ja kalofsh mire këtu dhe shihemi nëpër forume...
Çufoja

----------


## SANI

mire se erdhe dona,

----------


## bobi nga torino

po ku je moj ylli i forumit miresenaerdhe. e shume e mire je per te qene evertete .shpresoj tia kalosh sa me mire dhe te njihemi se shpejt virtualisht   ciao bella

----------


## ice_storm

Mire se e prune ne ti kaptinen ketu patriote
shpresoj qe t'ja kalosh sa me mire,mgjs ashtu si je ti nuk do rri çun ne forum pa te then llaf (me included)ishe bomb fare LOL  :ngerdheshje: 

make love not war

----------

